# Cape Horn 22OS



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone have experience with the Cape Horn 22 OS? Been looking in to one and has definitely made our top 2. A lot of boat for the price. Sea trialed today and handled a 1-2 foot chop pretty well. Very solid and dry ride. Really moves with a 300 and hard top. Intend to outfit with the F300 electronic control. Toured the factory last week and was impressed with what they're doing up there. 

Also will be looking for suggestions for electronics, unfortunately no unlimited budget hear. Would it be better to start another thread for this one? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I really like mine. Your description hit the nail on the head, not much more to add. Everyone thinks it's a 25-26' boat. You would enjoy it.


----------



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Anything you would have liked to have but didn't get?
We're planning on going with
Powder coat except the bow rails
Hard top
Fresh water
Front cushion 
Rear flip seat
Dual batteries
Maybe some color options top/vinyl


Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Call me at 251-504-8976, I'll be glad to give you some more info. I hate typing&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Will do a little later today. Taking the family to lunch after church

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

After buying a new boat last year the one thing I would have done differently is put more homework into electronics and installed a unit that would have networked with radar. Now I'm looking at adding it and need to purchase a new mfd plus radar. Oh and make sure that anything that is promised to you by salesman in the deal is put into writing on the buyers contract.


----------



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Definitely. Doing my research on the screens now to make sure I can upgrade later. It has a huge space but 2 10"+ screens is going to be 4k plus. Maybe one now and add on later with a radar combo. Looks like transom mount is the only choice for structure/side scan. Looks like simrad can't network until the nss line. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Chart thoughts for fishing and some cruising. Any better options than Navionics+ ?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

If you do some more digging on lowrance and navonics, lowrance has been having some unsatisfactory service with customers. Id be looking at Garmin or Simrad. Just my two cents.


----------



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

OK. Those are the main 2 I've been looking at. Garmin is either touch screen or button, simrad has both touch and a knob. Simrad seem to be a bit cheaper depending on the model: evo2 or 3. Not sure what the benefits are between the 2 other than built in Wi-Fi 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Simrad EVO 2 is a slower processor. Take heed to previous note regarding Navioco, I.e Lowrance AND Simrad; go Garmin. You will be MUCH happier! Garmin has option to add "knob" controller. FYI, there is a brand new Cape Horn 22 with a 300 Zuke for sale on The Hull Truth in South FL with 20 hours for $67,500. Garmin electronics too.


----------



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info. Is the knob controller a separate unit you add to a touch unit or one of the other models? I only saw pure touch or pure button 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure I would want a touch screen.... just me, I have the button operation and it works just fine without all the slime and smears that appear when fishing on the screen.... Id have the protective layer worn off in no time...


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

tpalmer said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. Is the knob controller a separate unit you add to a touch unit or one of the other models? I only saw pure touch or pure button
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Separate rotary controller. It's on Garmin site as option with 7600 series units.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

x2 on the Garmin or Simrad. I just bought a boat with touch screen Garmin's which are great. The only problem with touch screens might be if you are wearing gloves or the screen sensitivity goes out. I prefer a touch screen with soft keys so you have the option to operate in either mode.:thumbup:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

tpalmer said:


> Anyone have experience with the Cape Horn 22 OS? Been looking in to one and has definitely made our top 2. A lot of boat for the price. Sea trialed today and handled a 1-2 foot chop pretty well. Very solid and dry ride. Really moves with a 300 and hard top. Intend to outfit with the F300 electronic control. Toured the factory last week and was impressed with what they're doing up there.
> 
> Also will be looking for suggestions for electronics, unfortunately no unlimited budget hear. Would it be better to start another thread for this one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


 
Nice boat. At the time I was considering an upgrade, the 22OS was in my top few choices. What type of fishing are you wanting to do? I haven't seen the 22OS in person and would like to know if there's a good location to flush mount either a b260 or b265 transducer or not. If you plan to fish deep, the ability to mount a good transducer is a very important factor to consider in a new boat.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I just replaced my Simrad button/keypad units with touchscreens and they both have their pros and cons. The touchscreens are a little hard to operate if its rough out and you're trying to operate it while bouncing around. The buttons and knobs on the side do make it a lot easier. I do like the glass over the polycarbonate screens though so far for keeping the screen clean. Also, I don't personally care for the enhanced cartography with the new units because it just ends up cluttering the screen with useless info that is hard to distinguish from all my spots. I am still learning and using them so these are just initial observations. My old ones almost couldn't be any better other than polycarbonate screens which were hard to keep clean from salt and waterspots.


----------



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. Have been leaning towards the Garmin with the keypad however really like the touch screen at least on the stationary demo units. Was looking at the b51/61 xducer which cape horn said they can mount at the factory. Is there a benefit to the 260/265?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------

